# New Pistil Growth



## orangejuice (Aug 22, 2008)

Been flowering for 8 weeks now, most pistils are orange (60/40) and trics are nice and white with little clear, no amber yet.  Im thinking about flushing them now, but I can see new pistil growth from inner buds.  Does this mean its still flowering and gonna bud more?   Thanks for any repplys.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 22, 2008)

orangejuice said:
			
		

> Been flowering for 8 weeks now, most pistils are orange (60/40) and trics are nice and white with little clear, no amber yet. Im thinking about flushing them now, but I can see new pistil growth from inner buds. Does this mean its still flowering and gonna bud more? Thanks for any repplys.


 
this is just from wat i been readin thruout this site but if it is sativa it can display signs of maturity or nearing maturity and  stop keep going and show more signs or somethin like that... somebody help me here i know wat i'm thinkin but dont know how to explain  lol.. brainfart too high maybe but its somethin to do wit sativas opening and closing maturity windows over  almost month or two  sometimes if climate permits...  
good ? tho none the less. i read on wat i jus said and forgot it til now and now u got my attention to it again maybe i should be a good grasshopper sit bak an let the pros handle this one too. i'd like to know  beins i got just bagseed and like 6 different kinds goin some more sativa some indica some unsure of. be good to know i think..  sorry for babbly just chugged a soda(vault) and i'm high as hell so do the math or watever.  i'm done now lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

Any chance of some pictures?


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a similar thing going on, but Im even further into the flowering. Im at about 11 weeks and it seems as though I have new pistils. Theyre bright white. But Im trying to just keep an eye on my trichs.


----------



## warlock (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey I,m real new at this myself and I've started my second attempt and now  I've got buds on 6 plants in different stages of developement. My concern  for me is this second time i used bagseed nothing exotic.A few seed and some fun.My mature plant is about(in a budding colour)green with whitehairs with a limegreen hue and i went from seed to a 12/12 at about 6 weeks dont know what to expect:yay: :banana: :fly: :joint4: :48: :bong2: :rofl: :ciao:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Warlock 

Its really important to get a small scope or use your camera to keep an eye on the Trich, your biggest enemy from here on in is time, too early and a wasted plant, too late and a wasted plant


----------



## Hick (Sep 11, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> this is just from wat i been readin thruout this site but if it is sativa it can display signs of maturity or nearing maturity and  stop keep going and show more signs or somethin like that... somebody help me here i know wat i'm thinkin but dont know how to explain  lol.. brainfart too high maybe but its somethin to do wit sativas opening and closing maturity windows over  almost month or two  sometimes if climate permits...
> good ?  lol


it's in the "sticky" in this forum section.. "When to harvest your mj crop".. by DJ Short..


----------



## warlock (Sep 11, 2008)

Gonna try for some pics tonight when lights go on.It looks like some kind of green and white popcorn bud; with bushy white hairs. Under the hps1000w thet look soft amber but out of the like they have a lime green hue.Gonna try to make those pics happen tonight when lights come on.:hubba: :watchplant: :cool2:


----------



## warlock (Sep 12, 2008)

Well the pics are in so tell me what you them they are in the members gallery under other or bagseed. Plz tell me what ya think this is only my second attempt at a little something personal not commercial.It's the crappy bag syndrome I guess:headbang2: :bump: :argue: :yay: O yeah I forgot I did get that radioshack scope and it has tiny elongated clear trasluecent trich's was a small bubble.:welcome: and check out the GALLERY:fid:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 12, 2008)

looks good man nice fat cola


----------

